# Changes with Lthyroxine.



## Meow2580 (Oct 13, 2011)

I started taking 50 mcg L-thyroxine on October 28. I already feel so much better. My memory and cognitive thinking have improved. My periods are not near as painful, but they are much heavier. My cognitive thinking is better and memory is better, but I still feel some improvement could be made. My doctor said I could take an extra half pill on Monday's and Friday's. I have repeated my labs but haven't gotten the results. On the days where I take the extra half pill, I could just swear I feel a little more with it. I have only taken the half extra pill twice now. Is that possible? Or is it wishful thinking? Also is it possible for L-thyroxine to change your periods?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Meow2580 said:


> I started taking 50 mcg L-thyroxine on October 28. I already feel so much better. My memory and cognitive thinking have improved. My periods are not near as painful, but they are much heavier. My cognitive thinking is better and memory is better, but I still feel some improvement could be made. My doctor said I could take an extra half pill on Monday's and Friday's. I have repeated my labs but haven't gotten the results. On the days where I take the extra half pill, I could just swear I feel a little more with it. I have only taken the half extra pill twice now. Is that possible? Or is it wishful thinking? Also is it possible for L-thyroxine to change your periods?


It is possible and as the doctor continues to adjust your med to the point where you feel well and the labs look good, you will notice that will let up as well.

What is normal for you is where you want to be w/this.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Levothyroxine definitely can impact your periods. When you are hypo they are generally heavier. Mine are shorter and less heavy on Levo.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are having heavy periods your iron ma be low which can also affect cognitive.

My experience has been "age" causes increased periods more than thyroid levels.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Meow2580 said:


> Is that possible? Or is it wishful thinking? Also is it possible for L-thyroxine to change your periods?


Yes. Yes. And Yes. That's the short answer.

Yes, it is possible to feel an effect, but it may also be wishful thinking, kind of like a placebo effect.

My periods went way out of whack when I started on Levo in May. They are finally getting back to normal.


----------



## Gwen1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't think it is wishful thinking. I am in the process of adjusting my Levoxyl and I have felt the same thing. And I've been doing alot of reading 
on the forums and others have made the same comment/observation. You can feel an effect when dosage is being adjusted up or down in my experience.


----------

